# SSD reports capacity change from n to 0 [RESOLVED]

## bluenuht

trying to build a new machine with gentoo

but every step to setting up the hard drive (Sata III OCZ 60G) works but the the system loses the drive and I see and I see and error 

 *Quote:*   

> sda: detected capacity change from 60022480896 to 0

 

nothing can see the drive until I reboot.

commands include fdisk/mke2fs/mkswap

the motherboard is ASUS M4N68T-M LE V2(B) and I have the latest bios 0702

googling around the theme is its a odd config issue, but it is not OS releated (I have been trying on gentoo live, sayban live and ubuntu live).

Nothing in the bios seems a miss (drive is shown attached to sata port 1) and has a hell of a lot of options for the drive (DMA, PIO mode, 32bit transfer) all set to auto.

----------

## bastibasti

.config?

----------

## bluenuht

for the kernel ?

even though I have tried multiple distros ?

----------

## bastibasti

Really? Sory I misse dthat.

If it comes to live distros, I usually try with opensuse and fedora. And its really strange how much they sometimes differ!

----------

## bluenuht

Appears the ASUS M4N68T-M LE V2(b) mother board has a nForce 630a chipset which does not support AHCI, AHCI is required for just about any SSD  :Sad: 

need my money back.

----------

## bluenuht

either it was duff drive or OCZ are weird with my motherboard.

got my money back and bought an intel SSD (40GB for the same price) and not had a single worry with it, just works.

----------

